# how bad does a scratch have to be to need ptex?



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

you kinda said it urself. But i would only ptex it when its a core shot.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

If it's not a core shot, regular hot wax should be enough to fill it in. Maybe a little scar but you'll be fine


----------



## slanteye (Dec 26, 2008)

awesome guys thanks!!!!


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

whats it gonna hurt to drip some ptex in and scrape?it would only take a couple minutes.i would.


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

this one had to be p-texed, as a reference.








4th day out


----------

